# Large popcorn tins as prep containers



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I posted this last year about this time, but we've had new members and new readers since then, so I thought I'd post it again.
The BIG multi-gallon popcorn tins that you see everywhere this time of year make great prep containers. Cleaned out of the popcorn crumbs, they are the perfect height for spaghetti packages stood up on end. They easily hold bags of rice and pasta. Being that the tins are made of metal and have a tight fitting lid, about the only vermin that could get in when shut would be a stray bullet !! I also have one in the bedroom that I also use for a trash can. The decoration on the outside is so much nicer than a plain sterile plastic waste receptacle. They can rust so you wouldn't want to keep one where it is damp all the time. If you see someone throwing out one of the big multi-gallon popcorn tins, put it to good use for your prep storage.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## WeaverRose (Jun 29, 2007)

And if you're watching your weight, the chickens LOVE the popcorn! Highly amusing to watch as well.


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

I have one that I have full of bulk spices. Smells wonderful whenever I open it.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Has anyone noticed how small the popcorn tins are now? Yeesh.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Yes, I noticed they are much smaller this year. I just hope people save them and put them on garage sales this spring & summer. I usually pick them up for 25Â¢ to 50Â¢.


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

I will definitely keep a watch for these in the thrift stores or garage sales in the months to come. I hadn't thought of keeping spaghetti in them. Great idea! 

I have some tins that are more like boxes with hinged lids that I was wondering yesterday what storage they could be good for. I initially gave them to my kids for treasure boxes but they no longer want them. I'll be putting my thinking cap on!


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Good idea, thank you.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

If you've a mind to buy new tins for the purpose, there are many outlets selling #50 lard can (new and empty of course) for $15 or so each. Lehmans' NE sells them , as does this site:

http://www.doityourself.com/invt/8205262

Like as not there are sites selling them bulk at cheap _per each_ prices.

Then too, many local markets and bakery's sell clean used 5 gallons plastic buckets with lids for a buck.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

I use them also for storing my Christmas decorations in.
The square ones with hinged lids, I use them for organizing my assorted greeting cards and small craft items. I also use them in our camp box for the bread.
jd


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

I've seen mice gnaw through some pretty thick plastic containers, but I've never seen them gnaw through one of the metal ones.:dance:


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

ailsaek said:


> I have one that I have full of bulk spices. Smells wonderful whenever I open it.


ailsaek - don't the spices start to blend together over time being all together in one sealed container?


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

I took spray paint and painted all of mine used a paint pen and wrote on the outside what was inside ie: pasta, white flour, whole wheat flour etc. I have gotten compliments on the neatness of it. cool uh? JIL


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I take strips of paper and write what is in my container on the paper then put it so the lid holds it in place. I can see instantly by reading the paper hanging outside the can what is inside. I can easily add or subtract from the list. I tend to mix items rather than storing all of the same thing in one can or tote. It would be more convenient to have all spaghetti in one tin UNLESS something happened to that tin then all my spaghetti would be ruined/lost/etc. So I have tea, spaghetti, sugar, chocolate chips, dried beans or rice in one container and a different mixture of items in another. Sometimes it take awhile to find what I'm looking for, but eventually I do find it!


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

i use them to keep bird seed in, but they do rust shut.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

If you have one full of popcorn,
send it to me and I'll clean it out
for you. Just one of the free public
services I provide this time of year!
(Or any time of year!) :nana:


----------



## TundraGypsy (Feb 25, 2005)

Thank you for the reminder. I'm always on the lookout for the large tins. I saw that Jackie Clay of Backwoods Home Magazine had shelves full of tins. She dries a lot of her vegetables and they go into those tins. 

I'm collecting tins as well. They are right up there on the list along with duct tape.


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

I ask the Safeway bakery gals for empty icing tubs every time I'm in town. We end up with about 2-3 tubs per month for free, with great lids that will hold anything. I love the tin idea, I'll have to post a "wanted" on Craigslist and freecycle for those now, and keep a look out during garage sales this next summer for these! My husband and I were just looking at mylar bags last night, and they would be perfect protectors for the items inside these tins, and are a relatively cheap addition to that kind of storage.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I just put items into the cans in their original store packaging. Seems to work okay. I just opened some macaroni purchased in 1999 and it was fine. I like to store rice in new glass gallon jars which I picked up at an auction. But for most things I like the tins. I have some of the plastic buckets and they are okay but a determined rodent can chew through plastic.


----------



## Wilhelm (Jun 1, 2003)

I buy a lot of these tins at garage sales since they are mouse proof and no matter how hard I try, I seem to always have a mouse or two.

I also get lots of free buckets from the bakery at my local walmart. Both of these items are great for storing stuff in to keep the vermin frpm ruining them. I use the buckets for a lot of outside things like hauling feed and water, or even for nesting boxes in my chicken coop.


----------

